# Can cancelled riders leave feedback ratings?



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

In the past, I was told that if you cancel a trip before you start the trip they cannot leave feedback. However, I took a 5-month break from uber and my first night back I only did a few rides and got all 5 stars then as I was about to call it a night I accepted a ride and canceled it because the pick up was in a high crime area and it was 3:30 am. The next day I had a 1 rating and I can't figure out how other than they somehow got uber to give me the 1.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

I have never been rated by a cancelled rider that I know of... but I do notice from time to time mysterious 1 star down rates that seem to come out of nowhere... it is almost as if uber does not want your driver ratings to go over a certain amount... reach that limit, the mysterious 1 star appears. That is the pattern I have noticed multiple times over...


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I may have found the problem. I showed up to a riders house and waited for 5 minutes (the most I will wait unless they contact me and give me a good reason to wait, and I no longer contact them if I am picking them up at a residence and I am sure I am at the place they punched into the app) no rider so I canceled the trip and asked uber not to charge the driver because in the past I have gotten a 1 after they complained when they were charged. Uber, however, charged them anyway. My guess is this is where the 1 came from. BTW I got a ping from them just after I drove away and did not accept it. I have had drunk people play games with the app before and I am not playing that game. I am sometimes the only uber out in my little town after 3am.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Johnny Driver said:


> I think I may have found the problem. I showed up to a riders house and waited for 5 minutes (the most I will wait unless they contact me and give me a good reason to wait, and I no longer contact them if I am picking them up at a residence and I am sure I am at the place they punched into the app) no rider so I canceled the trip and asked uber not to charge the driver because in the past I have gotten a 1 after they complained when they were charged. Uber, however, charged them anyway. My guess is this is where the 1 came from. BTW I got a ping from them just after I drove away and did not accept it. I have had drunk people play games with the app before and I am not playing that game. I am sometimes the only uber out in my little town after 3am.


Get a fking grip, You are overthinking it.

First of all, If you cancel no show, Rider can not rate you, period.

Second, why are you waiting over 5 minutes for a rider unless it's a 3x surge 45+ min ride?

Third, After 5 minutes wait why you chose "not to charge rider" (You typed "driver" but I assumed you meant "rider") as the cancellation reason? You took a ping and drove to the pick up, Depreciating your car, using gas, spending your time in the process, After another 5 minutes of your life which you are not getting back, You don't think you deserve a $3.75 measly compensation? Can you tell me wtf is going on in your brain?

Last, You are out here to make $$, Not stars and badges, You can stick that rating up some entitled rider's ass.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Johnny Driver said:


> I think I may have found the problem. I showed up to a riders house and waited for 5 minutes (the most I will wait unless they contact me and give me a good reason to wait, and I no longer contact them if I am picking them up at a residence and I am sure I am at the place they punched into the app) no rider so I canceled the trip and asked uber not to charge the driver because in the past I have gotten a 1 after they complained when they were charged. Uber, however, charged them anyway. My guess is this is where the 1 came from. BTW I got a ping from them just after I drove away and did not accept it. I have had drunk people play games with the app before and I am not playing that game. I am sometimes the only uber out in my little town after 3am.


That's just silly! Why would you elect not to charge the rider for wasting your gas and time? And for the last time, cancelled trips CANNOT be rated! Period! Yes, they might complain to Rohit if they choose to but it still won't affect your rating.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Could it be a rounding error? It looks like they calculate the 1 star percentage by subtracting the other star percentages from 100 after rounding. If some of the other star percentages need to be rounded down then this will inflate the 1 star percentage.

Firstly, I will say that this is speculation! If you have been given a 1 star, most likely, you got the 1 star before you took your 5 month break. This is some evidence to indicate that Uber may delay displaying the 1 star ratings until you have done other rated trips and can't as easily figure out who gave you the one star. The new rated trips you took triggered its appearance after some threshold was reached.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

sheridens said:


> Could it be a rounding error? It looks like they calculate the 1 star percentage by subtracting the other star percentages from 100 after rounding. If some of the other star percentages need to be rounded down then this will inflate the 1 star percentage.
> 
> Firstly, I will say that this is speculation! If you have been given a 1 star, most likely, you got the 1 star before you took your 5 month break. This is some evidence to indicate that Uber may delay displaying the 1 star ratings until you have done other rated trips and can't as easily figure out who gave you the one star. The new rated trips you took triggered its appearance after some threshold was reached.


The way %s work you are absolutely correct. Sometimes you'll have several that equate to xx.6% and rounded up and added it comes to 101% so one of them doesn't get rounded. So your 1☆s at .6% shows 0%. Later a 4☆ drops and is replaced with a 5☆ 5 star % is 94.8% or 95% 4☆ goes down from 3.6% to 3.4% so it drops from 4% to 3% finally 1 ☆ stays the same at .6% but now shows as 1% instead of 0.

As to the second part. I think this applies to riders and I don't think it's been 5 months yet. Maybe though.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

if it is a rounding error, then it should disappear again


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

sheridens said:


> if it is a rounding error, then it should disappear again


Error may not be the correct word, at least not in the sense you're thinking.

Actual. Rounded
5- 92.6% 93%
4- 04.6% 5%
3- 02.2% 2%
2- 0.% 0%
1- 0.06% 1%
---------------- ------------
100% 101%

In this case, the 1☆ would show as 0% for a total of 100%

If the next rating was a 5 that replaces a 4 star. The 4s would drop to an actual of 4.4% rounded down to 4%.

Then by default the. 06% for the ones will show as 1% to keep it at 100%. Not technically an "error" just rounding .


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Just chiming in to agree with others here - NEVER drive to a pickup point, wait 5 minutes, and pick "don't charge rider" because that is not only ridiculous, but unfair to YOU. You absolutely earned that measly $3.75 - no questions asked - and you should not feel guilty. The pax stood you up, wasted your time, gas, wear & tear on your vehicle, AND took up your app availability while you could have been earning money on a different ride. 

Always choose "Rider didn't show" or "rider wasn't there" when the rider wasn't there.


----------



## Mentalist (Mar 26, 2018)

rating is given by riders/drivers on a complete "Trip," and on the merit of that trip considering the driver/rider. A cancellation for any reason is not a "trip." Therefore, no ratings can be given for cancellation.


----------

